
Time Series layer on top of FoundationDB with Millions of writes per second - ngaut
https://github.com/richardartoul/tsdb-layer
======
ngaut
There are some great slides:
[https://static.sched.com/hosted_files/foundationdbsummit2019...](https://static.sched.com/hosted_files/foundationdbsummit2019/3c/DiamondDB%20-%20FDB%20Summit%20Presentation.pdf)

